# Linux: USB-IP tool fails to run: setsockopt - IP_PKTINFO: Protocol not available



## ziomario (Jun 25, 2022)

Hello to everyone.

Just for educational purposes I've virtualized MacOS with Virtualbox in FreeBSD. Problem is that Virtualbox does not support the USB 3.0/3.1 plugin/addon. So,I've thought to some ideas to overcome the problem. My idea is to use a tool called USB over IP,sharing the USB disks I have from an OS that can mount them to the MacOS that / which can't. At the beginning my idea was to install the server part on a bhyve virtual machine,let's say for example Linux or Windows. But I've soon realized that I can't run both bhyve and VirtualBOX at the same time. (if someone knows about a trick to do it,please share it) ; so,the only place where I can install it is on FreeBSD itself and I will install the client on the MacOS. And since there is no known USB over IP tool which can run on it (again : if someone knows about it,please share it), I'm evaluating virtualhere usb server :


www.virtualhere.com


and I tried to install it with the linuxulator. Surprisingly it started,but unfortunately it reported another error,telling that it can't find an IP protocol to communicate with the client :



```
mario@marietto:/home/mario# ./vhusbdi386

VirtualHere USB Server is running...press CTRL-C to stop
setsockopt - IP_PKTINFO: Protocol not available
```

I wanted to explore what could be done to fix this bug and I've opened a bug report here :

https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=264835


Later,I've got an email that pointed me here :


https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=264865


as you can read,someone replied,telling :



> Here is an example of use: https://github.com/jacktrip/jacktrip/blob/main/src/UdpDataProtocol.cpp#L297



but is he talking about the "bug" that we are talking about at the beginning ? ,I mean this :

https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=264835

because I'm not a programmer so I don't see which correlation there is between the two bug reports.  Furthermore I don't have any *UdpDataProtocol.cpp file *on my* FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE *system. So,I don't know what to do now.


----------



## Geezer (Jun 25, 2022)

Didn't you start a most similar thread just a day or two ago?


----------



## ziomario (Jun 25, 2022)

Geezer said:


> Didn't you start a most similar thread just a day or two ago?



yes,but I've removed it soon,believing that nothing could be done, but then he replied on the bug report and I started believing to be able to do it. So,this post is more detailed than the post that I've removed.


----------

